

Futurist Kurzweil goes worldwide with 'Man' - rbanffy
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118030059

======
gnosis
20 years ago such singulitarian ideas were considered to be on the extreme
fringe, and only a handful of diehard geeks even knew about them. Today they
merit a documentary premiered at a trendy film festival and a story in
Variety, a solidly mainstream publication.

How times have changed.

------
chrisaycock
_Variety_ has a registration/pay wall, though it's easy to get around with
Safari's Reader functionality or Arc90's Readability bookmarklet.

